# Chickadee bird



## tontolake (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe its just me but I've notice that when a snow storm is moving in the chickadee birds are more active, also when a big snow storm is moving in the Chickadee birds heads turn very black...

Anybody else out there notice that, or is a OIT??? Old Indian trick!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

i think you've been passing the peace pipe too much.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think all animals are more active before a storm hits, they know it's coming and try to eat to store up energy as they may bed down to stay warm& dry, not to mention witha snow storm they may not have access to browse(for deer) or rabbits and mice (coyotes), and seeds (birds).holy crap my dog just farted and my eyes are watering so bad i can hardly type this.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe it's just me but I've noticed that if my dog farts and it causes my eyes to water, that means there's a storm moving in. Has this happened to anyone else or is this just an OIT?


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

I love this forum. It makes my day, everyday.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

It's eye opening, you might say...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never noticed that. but I have one (hard to tell if it's the same one) that will dive into my garbage can used to store seed whenever I open it to fill the feeders. I actally got it on video. It waits above on a branch and then goes right in with me standing right there. Love those little rascals and have hand-fed them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WarrenCoWarrior said:


> I love this forum. It makes my day, everyday.


I'm glad we could make your day for you WCW.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

chickadee the new broadhead


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

All the birds at our house are more active before the storms... Don't have any chickadees this far south.


----------

